# *¥~Fauna KISSING Ketchup!! ~¥*



## hybristophile6 (Feb 6, 2018)

Screenshot of what looks like Fauna kissing Ketchup  




I know Ketchup isn't genuinely being kissed but it's so coot 

If anybody would like to be pocket camp friends don't hesitate to add me ;} ID: 96438417635


----------

